# MouseDown soll applet laden und MouseUp soll es löschen?



## RoadRunner0 (5. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
Ist es möglich bei JavaScript mit MouseDown ein applet schnell zu initialisieren und bei MouseUp wieder zu stoppen?

Bitte alle Ideen schreiben. DANKE  

lg RoadRunner


----------



## Student (5. Mrz 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es möglich bei JavaScript mit MouseDown ein applet schnell zu initialisieren und bei MouseUp wieder zu stoppen?


Wenn Du schon ein Applet hast, dann kannst Du doch auch dessen Möglichkeiten nutzen.

Solltest Du aber außerhalb des Applets per "Mausklick" Änderungen hervorrufen wollen .. eventuell hilft Dir das hier weiter:
:arrow: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/applets.htm#zugriff

Grüße Ben.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (5. Mrz 2005)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
will ich ja daa liegt mein Problem ich hab 11 stück davon(Applets die ich auch alle brauch) und Win NT scheint aber nicht so viele zuzulassen, weil unter XP Prof läufts optimal nur wenn diese NT Nutzer kommen gibts probleme

lg RR


----------



## Student (5. Mrz 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab 11 stück davon(Applets die ich auch alle brauch) und Win NT scheint aber nicht so viele zuzulassen, weil unter XP Prof läufts optimal nur wenn diese NT Nutzer kommen gibts probleme


Joa, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Sorry.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (5. Mrz 2005)

da win NT anscheinend nur ca. 5 applets gleichzeitig zulässt wollt ich die 4 Hauptapplet direkt laden und die zum werte setzen und rücksetzen dann erst wenn ich auf den javaScriptButton drück.

damit das nicht zu viele auf einmal werden
Bin nebenbei bisschen am testen aber wenn ich die <TAGS> zum Applet laden in die function von JS schreib kommen immer fehler


----------

